# Repaint the whole floor?? Great support from Rustoleum



## guest

ok i already mentioned i got 2; 2 car kits of rustoleum 2 part epoxy paint and painted my garage.. i did it in 3 tries and ran out of paint...


i then bought a 1 car kit and did the middle patch.. 

Well from the picture yiu can see its a marked shade of gray lighter than the other parts.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44171>

I wrote rustoleum an e-mail and within 4 hours was sent a response.. 

*****************

_Thank you for contacting Rust-Oleum. I'm sorry you had a problem with
Epoxy Shield. There could be a couple of reasons you got a different shade
of gray. First, the batches are most likely not the same. Second,
temperature/humidity. Third, activation time or pot life. The only way to
correct this situation would be to recoat. What you'd want to do to assure
the same color would be to buy all of the kits you'll need at one time.
Also, you'll need a BIG bucket. Mix together all of the Part B (base) - DO
NOT ACTIVATE!! - in the bucket, then pour back into the individual cans,
that way, even if you have different batch numbers, you should have a
uniform color. Activate the gallons as needed, but try to apply on the
same day or at least in the same weather conditions. If you choose to do
this you can purchase the new kits and send the receipt to me for a refund.
Also, you won't need to clean with the citric acid, all you'll need to do
is scuff sand with 60 sandpaper, rinse away the dust (several times), let
dry and recoat. If you need to fax your receipts, fax them to::....
_ 



Well pretty good response 

and mighty nice of them ot offer to reimburse me if i want to re-do it..

Had i known it would have been a lighter shade i would have done that batch mix.. its a good idea...


But man, it took me a while to paint.. all total about 8-12 hours or so.. plus about 4-5 to prep it.. 

Is it worth re-doing? 
Im leaning towards no.. but it was a nice offer from rustoleum.


----------



## Argee

If they're willing to reimburse you, do it. For the investment of time you'll get a super thick coat of paint on your floor all the same color. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Argee

If you decide no....buy the kits and send them here:lmao:


----------



## jodyand

Thats great that they are willing to do that. Its also good to know if anyone who reads this will know to mix all of it together to make sure it all one color.


----------



## memmurphy

Thanks SJ, you may have saved me from the same dilemma.

I bought the porch paint kit last year and have yet to apply it with all the rain. I'm not sure I have enough, it is going to be close. Now I'm thinking I'd better measure again or just get a second kit.

Mark


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I bought the porch paint kit last year and have yet to apply it with all the rain. I'm not sure I have enough, it is going to be close. Now I'm thinking I'd better measure again or just get a second kit.
> 
> Mark *


if its gonna be close... id get a second kit to be sure.. and i thought i put the paint on a little light but it did not nearly cover what it claimed to cover.. my area was 988 sq ft - under the stair landing - about 32 sq ft. 

the 2 2 car kits were supposed to do 1000 sq ft.. 


even if id had the foresight to premix all the gray paint up prior to starting.. i still would have had the problem cause i still would have needed a 5th kit..


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *you'll need to do
> is scuff sand with 60 sandpaper, rinse away the dust (several times*



What would i scuff sand with? i have a belt, palm and vibrating sander.. but thats still a lot of sanding... 

is there some sort of rotary sander disk i could put on a floor buffer or something? 
or is it old fashioned hands and knees sanding?


----------



## Stewart

In the AF we used to use the big floor buffers. They are about 18" across or somethng like that. I know they make stripping pads that are pretty coarse. I am sure your local rental center will be able to help you out. Just a word of warning about those big buffers, take it slow they can throw you around a bit if you don't let go of the power if it gets away from you. I don't remember which way you move the handle, but you basically pull gently up to get the buffer to go left and down to go right. I hope that makes sense. Gentle movements, it will cove a pretty big area quickly. We used to use them on tile floors with old fashioned paste wax and brushes on the buffer. We used old wool blankets to give the floor the final buffing. It was real shiney! Just an idea for you, and it would go quicker than your 1/4 sheet palm sander!


----------



## bontai Joe

I'd repaint to get the color to match because it would bother me to look at it, especially if the stuff is gonna be free. Sounds like Stewart has the solution to your scuffing problem. With a unit that size, it should take about 90 minutes or less to scuff the whole floor. And in the end, you will have a double coated floor!


----------



## Stewart

Something like this is what I am talking about. I just did a search and chose this one. It is about the size I have used.

http://www.sunbeltrentals.com/catalog/EquipmentList.asp?id=41&sid1=246

outta here I don't think it would be too expensive to rent and they might even have the pads you would need. Best of luck!:hide:


----------



## guest

thanks stew.. thats just the type of thing i was thinking of..


----------



## Stewart

No problem, I hope it goes well. Just make sure you get all the dust and junk cleaned up after you use the buffer. Most of the floor stripping we did was to remove wax and clear coats. We used a lot of hot water and a shop vac wet dry machine to take it back up. Once a month if it needed it or not, that is the military way! We used to buff it out in our socks so we wouldn't leave scuff marks!


----------



## Carm

The two shades of gray would irritate me, the epoxy lasts for a loooong time and you would have to live with it for a while. If it was regular paint, it would need a recoat soon enough probably. It was sure nice of them to reimburse. Just the labor you will have to eat. Let us see how the final turns out


----------



## leolav

Sand it with the buffer!!

Don't do it by hand. You will eat through belts, discs, etc.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Boy I am not that picky, but that would drive me CRAZY!!!. I would redo it. Have you used one of the buffers before? There is a learning curve to it, but after you get the hang of it, yu can do amazing things with it. If you have not used one, and you go that route, have the rentle place show you how to use it before you hit your floor with the grit. 

Knowing how you keep your mower, I REALY think it would bug you. Do it now, before you move stuff in.


----------



## bigl22

rent a floor buffer-- get the lightest scuff pads you can get from them -- scuff until shine goes away and looks even when washed down-- remember to always mix any paint from different cans into a lrgere 5 gallon can prior to painting/staining -- different batches or runs are almost always slightly different, because even in this day and age -- pigment mix is never exactly exact-- and humidity in air produces a slight dilution of color density-- -- if it bothers you and they will pay-- do it -- in less than one day you will get an even coat and twice as thick for no more long term money-- bigl22


----------



## guest

*from bad to worse!!!*

In an attempt to be lazy and not redo my entire floor.. i got some black tint.. mixed the remaining 1/2 can of paint i had and added a little bit of the black tint. My thought was to just touch up the light patch..
Well i did just that and of course, even though i only added a little (< 1/2 oz) it made the light patches about 2 shades darker than the rest of the garage floor. 


To be honest. i dont care, as long as its all covered i think i am happy as it is..


As a mention of incredible service by rustoleum; I bought the 5 cans of paint kits and faxed rustoleum the reciept on Wednesday. Saturday morning, in the mail was my refund check for the paint. 

Cant beat that for service..


----------



## Stewart

Sorry it didn't work out better, redoing the whole thing would be a real pain! It will fade with time....hopefully!NANA Sorry I saw the shot so I took it! Any pictures since you got it done?:cheers:


----------



## guest

well its got the original gray color, then spots where its lighter.. then the spots i touched up where its darker... 

so it pretty much looks like this by now...


<img src=http://www.judyarndt.ca/galleries/winter_prairie2001/image/alberta_patchwork.jpg>


:furious: :furious: 


ill get a real photo when the sun comes out to show the true patchwork of colors.. even so i think it will all sort of blend together in time..


----------



## Stewart

You had me going at first, I couldn't figure out what that was!!!:hide:


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *You had me going at first, I couldn't figure out what that was!!!:hide: *


yahoo seach on patchwork...


----------

